# Another tyco ultimate firecheif going for big money



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

ebay item 380684317982


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/38068431798...atref=1&_nkw=380684317982&_rdc=1#ht_347wt_932


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Those don't come around very often.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, someone wanted that thing in a bad way. I think it is one of tyco best cars, right behind the green #28 nomad with black flames.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

sethndaddy said:


> Wow, someone wanted that thing in a bad way. I think it is one of tyco best cars, right behind the green #28 nomad with black flames.


I don't know if its one of tycos best cars, but I really wanted that for myself, but my slotcar budget was blown for some time with the $500+ purchase on the chaparral 2K. Don't think I would have stuck around at $383 for the firechief though, that's pretty steep for a car that sells for $50 loose pretty often. I guess its MUCH rarer in the package as it was. Man, those 1970's carded items are nice to have.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

I also think it's rare on the card, I have only seen 3 on the card.
but I didn't think it was 383.00 rare.
but I wont throw stones, I know who bought it and I have paid way to 
much for some carded cars myself. I love NOS cars.

hopefully that will bring more out if there are any.

Tom


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So, what's it like to open something like that? To roll the wheels, set it on the track?
To know that in the 40 years of its existence, you are the only one to ever run it....


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> So, what's it like to open something like that? To roll the wheels, set it on the track?
> To know that in the 40 years of its existence, you are the only one to ever run it....



In the Hot Wheels community there's a group known as the BPLA; Blister Pack Liberation Army. Personally, I don't see the sense in making your toy car go down 75 percent in value on average to play with a car you could have just bought loose in the first place...


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I have 3 Ultimate Fire Chiefs.. Guess its time to sell one. My luck it would get 2 bids! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

If it's uncarded I'm interested.

I rarely keep my slots on card. I usually will sell a carded set or buy a double because I like to drive my cars. Only things that stay carded are the niche' cars. Things like Dale Earnhardt, Harley Davidson if you know what I mean.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

make that 4.. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Model-M...GPyMe4HZX6tPYN8AnNz3s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

I would love to have a carded one.
I have lots of cars to trade, or cash.let me know.
Thanks Tom


----------

